# does an 86 audi 5000 have a cupholder?



## theVWinside (Jan 24, 2001)

Call me crazy







, or worse








but i cant find a cupholder in this car








Thinking of using a 95 passat side mount one that goes by the passenger footwell area.
anyone?


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: does an 86 audi 5000 have a cupholder? (theVWinside)*

My 87 doesn't have any so.. i would assume not


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: does an 86 audi 5000 have a cupholder? (theVWinside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWinside* »_Call me crazy







, or worse








but i cant find a cupholder in this car








Thinking of using a 95 passat side mount one that goes by the passenger footwell area.
anyone?


B4 passat cupholders work great in audi type44's..just trim the back tabs off and drill/screw to the plastic console side trim panel or carpet...i put one in my 86 5kt


----------

